# Poor Gaggia Classic pour



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Hope someone could maybe offer suggestions with regards to the pour from my Gaggia Classic that i don't think it's quite right.

I descaled twice over Christmas, including removing the shower screen and holder and i also took the 3 way valve out, soaked it also in pully caff, took it apart and made sure there was no limescale blocking holes, and still this pour doesn't look right.

Any ideas please?

Thanks


----------



## cawfee (Oct 27, 2014)

IMS shower screen? looks like it's overly flat to me if it is one (can't really see properly in the vid), try slacking off the screw a little to allow it to take on it's slightly domed shape and see if that helps.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

With the water running freely (without coffee puck) there is little resistance to flow, the water tends to exit where the distribution holes are i the "block" behind the disc.

Even on E 61 group heads the water does not distribute to a "nice" rain shower when unrestrained..


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies

cawfee - Its the standard shower screen, but i can try loosing the screw a bit.

El carajillo - So maybe nothing to worry about then? That video actually wasnt too bad. It usually just comes straight down from where the screw is. I thought i had seen other videos on you tube of the water coming through the screen in a "shower" like effect, but maybe not?

I suppose that provided water is being passed through the coffee puck at pressure thats enough and i shouldnt worry???

Thanks again


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Dont worry about it, thats fairly normal.

The water builds up in the space between the puck and shower screen when you make a shot so how it exits the group is not so important, its something that has made me wonder in the past if it affects the pour, but most groups seem to do it.


----------



## Finley (Oct 19, 2014)

Yep normal like mentioned, it's something I wondered when I first got my classic but after some research realised this is what it is like without pressure


----------



## parxuk (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks all, thats a relief there is nothing wrong.

I shall go back to just enjoying my coffee!!


----------

